# Load Bearing wall or not?



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

A picture or two above and below the wall in question is helpful...

Sometimes when removing a center wall that runs down the middle of the house compromises the shear flow of that wall. Around here, interior walls are sheathed with plywood/OSB because of possible seismic activity. When removing a section to replace with a beam, an adjoining or other section has to be sheathed to maintain the structural integrity of the house. This may or not be a factor here.... 
"I did see on one forum that sometimes a non load bearing wall could be a bearing wall for snow load, could that be true?" ----
Doesn't make sense to me if it was a "non-bearing" wall, it could not transmit the snow loads down to the earth without being built as such. Unless you are talking about rafters with struts and purlins, pp.7; http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...FJ0itT&sig=AHIEtbRtV80-3uHD-E_6RMyCq7zQ737mAg

Gary


----------



## Dennis6950 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here is a drawing basic drawing of the house, all trusses are the same throughout. The living room is recessed, and that is why i think that there is support directly under the wall. The wall does have a double top beam, but I don't think there is OSB or any other sheeting under the drywall. the area that shows the recessed living room, is the only place in the house with support directly under the walls. the wall i want to remove is about 14 feet long. Thanks.


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

I can say looking at the pictures you put up that is not a load bearing wall. With a truss system the weight is transferred to the outside walls and the gable ends. Looks like the pier underneath the floor is for the floor joists and that is normal.


----------



## Dennis6950 (Jan 29, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks for your help, I did not think it was load bearing, but I wanted to just be sure. I have had a couple people tell me it wasn't but I wanted to get other opinions. Thanks.


----------



## George6488 (Feb 2, 2011)

With roof trusses...all loads to outside walls. I agree with previous poster.


----------

